# Adobe Lightroom 5.5 is Available for Download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16743"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16743">Tweet</a></div>
Lightroom 5.5 is now available as a final release on Adobe.com and through the update mechanism in Lightroom 5.  The goal of this release is to provide support for Lightroom mobile, additional camera raw support, lens profile support and address bugs that were introduced in previous releases of Lightroom.</p>
<p style="color: #000000;"><strong>Release Notes</strong></p>
<p style="color: #000000;"><strong>New Camera Support in Lightroom 5.5</strong></p>
<ul style="color: #000000;">
<li>Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark II</li>
</ul>
<p style="color: #000000;"><strong>New Lens Profile Support in Lightroom 5.5</strong></p>
<table style="color: #000000;">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="156"><strong>Mount</strong></td>
<td width="277"><strong>Name</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="156">Canon</td>
<td width="277">  Sigma 50m F1.4 DG HSM A014</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="156">Canon</td>
<td width="277">  Sigma 18-200mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM C014</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="156">Canon</td>
<td width="277">  Tamron 16-300mm F3.5-6.3 Dill VC PZD MACRO B0163</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p style="color: #000000;"><strong>Bugs Corrected in Lightroom5.5</strong></p>
<ul style="color: #000000;">
<li>Improved responsiveness in Develop module while Lightroom mobile sync is occurring.</li>
<li>Custom Develop module default settings were not syncing correctly to Lightroom mobile.</li>
<li>Initial rendition in Develop would sometimes appear posterized.</li>
<li>Undo function failed and applied a preset instead.</li>
<li>Scaling looked inaccurate when scaling to 200% in Windows.</li>
<li>Manual slideshows sometimes did not advance to the next slide as expected.</li>
<li>Aspect ratio changed when modifying the crop rectangle and when rotating the crop</li>
<li>Image flips between portrait and landscape after switching orientation while shooting tethered with Leica S cameras.</li>
<li>Fixed issue with Fujifilm X-T1 raw images appearing too bright at high ISO settings when using Dynamic Range 200% and 400%. Unfortunately, this fix may affect the appearance of existing images captured with this combination of settings. It is recommended that you (1) purge the Camera Raw cache via the Preferences dialog, and (2) review images shot at ISO settings higher than 1600 for unexpected brightness changes.</li>
<li>Fixed image quality issue (noisy result) when applying spot healing to floating-point (HDR) images.</li>
</ul>
<p style="color: #000000;"><strong>Download Links:</strong></p>
<p style="color: #000000;">Lightroom 5.5:</p>
<p style="color: #000000;">Mac – <a style="color: #44709a;" href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5791">http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5791</a></p>
<p style="color: #000000;">Win – <a style="color: #44709a;" href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5792">http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5792</a></p>
<p style="color: #000000;"><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 19, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Lightroom 5.5 is now available as a final release on Adobe.com and through the update mechanism in Lightroom 5.



Pardon the noob question, but what exactly does this mean? Does this mean that 5.5 is the latest version, or that 5.5 will be the last version?


----------



## rwmson (Jun 19, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Lightroom 5.5 is now available as a final release on Adobe.com and through the update mechanism in Lightroom 5.
> ...



Latest version. Not a beta.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 19, 2014)

rwmson said:


> Latest version. Not a beta.



Phew, that's what I thought. But considing this was Adobe, I was almost afraid to ask. ;D


----------



## Logan (Jun 19, 2014)

they havent quite got the hang of this yet.... here i see two versions of photoshop in my CC client, one labelled (2014). i guess ill update both and see what happens.


----------

